# 70W prototype 1 complete



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

70W Induction, with Anolux mirror reflectors made by yours truly.

100W HPS:

startup- 480W
Running- 235W


70W Induction:

startup 68W
Running 71W


So far, so gooooooood. :thumbsup:


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> 100W HPS:
> 
> startup- 480W
> Running- 235W


Sumpin' don't sound right here.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I thought so too...

Everything I've read published varies around 129-130W.

Would you believe a brand new, 150W ballast and bulb pull over 400W to start, and run at 360W?

Alot has to do with the PF of the ballast. 

FWIW, I am testing advance brand HPS ballasts and a standard 100W and 150W hps bulbs.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> I thought so too...
> 
> Everything I've read published varies around 129-130W.
> 
> ...


What are you measuring with? I still think something's wrong. Very wrong. Matter of fact, I wouldn't be surprised if a black hole opened up under your house and sucked you in. Be very careful until you get this most serious problem solved.


----------



## mikewardjr (Aug 1, 2007)

Dnkldorf said:


> 70W Induction, with Anolux mirror reflectors made by yours truly.
> 
> 100W HPS:
> 
> ...


Isn't it around 165w for a 100w hid?
Induction lights are cool. The company I work for replaced a warehouse of 400w hps high bays with 150w induction lamps. Saved the company like 40% on their electric bill and the payback was less than 2 years. We just did the job so we don't have exact savings just yet.

Sent from my DROIDX using Electrician Talk


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> What are you measuring with? I still think something's wrong. Very wrong. Matter of fact, I wouldn't be surprised if a black hole opened up under your house and sucked you in. Be very careful until you get this most serious problem solved.


You're a funny dude.:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Check that.

Not Advance, they are Universal.

And 320W, not 360W for the 150W hps.


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

Looks interesting, but I have to ask....isn't that pyramid gonna reflect light upward?

I also agree it sounds like your input wattage is way high. This says about 127w for 100w ballast.

http://www.ballastshop.com/media/import/pdf/M100MLTLC3M.pdf


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

100W HPS on the bench.

































It's been running for 1.5hr now.

Just a tad over 230W running.


I'll do a 150W hps later this afternoon. I need to let this run for 4 hrs.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Ima Hack said:


> Looks interesting, but I have to ask....isn't that pyramid gonna reflect light upward?


This is the third version of the pyramid. I use a laser pointer right now to determine the light reflection path. The first (2) I made were too flat, deflecting the laser light off the pyramid and into the sky.

This one deflects no light, that I can tell with my limited testing abilities, upwards. It all heads out and down.


----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

Pretty cool Dnkldorf.
:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

After 4 hrs running with the lid down, and the front side glass installed:















Standard 100W ballast that comes from the factory with the lights.











And as we can see, 












Wattage used is nowhere near 130W.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

There is a big difference between _watts_ and _volt-amps_.

Me thinx you are dealing with _volt-amps_ here, due to power factor.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm all ears KB.

Would I be getting charged for the watts this thing is using?


The 254W, 

or would I be charged less because of the low PF of the ballast?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

*150W HPS test*

Next I took a 150W HPS, and put it on the bench.











Start-up











Opps, forgot to cover the photo-cell. You can see the drop off in the chart.










I'll post results in 4hrs.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I'd like to see what the readings would be if that contraption was plugged into one of those kill-a-watt gizmos set to read actual watts.







Compare that with your calculated volt-amps, and you'll be able to figure out what your power factor percentage is.

Your energy bill is based on watt-hours, so loads with low power factors will appear to be getting more juice for your buck. That is where those so-called black box vendors come in, trying to correct your power factor, claiming phantom savings on your electric bill, etc.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

kbsparky said:


> I'd like to see what the readings would be if that contraption was plugged into one of those kill-a-watt gizmos set to read actual watts.


 
Okie dokie.

FWIW, you really took the fun out of this.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

Side by side comparison of the 70W Induction vs a 150W HPS.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Really enjoy these threads. You tinkering for tinkering sake, or is there a future plan?


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

s.kelly said:


> Really enjoy these threads. You tinkering for tinkering sake, or is there a future plan?


Thanks, 


Both. 

Tinkering for the hell of it, and stumbled across a business idea that looks like it may pay off pretty well, so......... I'll go with it.


----------



## s.kelly (Mar 20, 2009)

Good luck, hope something works out. Build it in the USA please!
Love efficiency and made here! Fellow forum member is better still!


----------

